# picked up free craftsman 26 briggs engine drive issue



## sheddski (Feb 15, 2019)

picked up free craftsman 26 with briggs engine sign said FREE runs but drive doesnt so i pushed it home flipped it up on bucket took off bottom plate drive disc was loaded with looked like dried rubber from rubber wheel but it looked ok cleaned off with gumout then looked around wiped all kind of dirt grease oil and everything was fine then i noticed belt cover was off there i found what seemed to be a idler wheel flopping around i found the spring to reatache it and the hole in the wheel bracket where the spring goes wore right through so a trip to the internet and its still available 6.00 so i then decided to try out the electric start and tripped a circuit breaker but it pulls over i allready have a 28 craftsman with a 9 hp techemsua with joystick chute and ez steer which i allready changed rubber wheel and belts and 1 bearing not bad for a machine from 2005 like they say take care of it and it takes care of you after i fix this hopefully we get some snow to try it out :question:


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

sheddski said:


> picked up free craftsman 26 with briggs engine sign said FREE runs but drive doesnt so i pushed it home flipped it up on bucket took off bottom plate drive disc was loaded with looked like dried rubber from rubber wheel but it looked ok cleaned off with gumout then looked around wiped all kind of dirt grease oil and everything was fine then i noticed belt cover was off there i found what seemed to be a idler wheel flopping around i found the spring to reatache it and the hole in the wheel bracket where the spring goes wore right through so a trip to the internet and its still available 6.00 so i then decided to try out the electric start and tripped a circuit breaker but it pulls over i allready have a 28 craftsman with a 9 hp techemsua with joystick chute and ez steer which i allready changed rubber wheel and belts and 1 bearing not bad for a machine from 2005 like they say take care of it and it takes care of you after i fix this hopefully we get some snow to try it out :question:



Nice Score!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

